# 2008 Ridley Helium



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking for some rider reveiws on the new helium! Buying new in 08, a look 595 or a Ridley helium. Riden the 07 helium and loved it, but know nothing about 08. Thank you!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

The inside word from Ridley is that pro's prefer the Noah (which is an allrounder like a 595) unless the finish line is uphill. To me that says that its not as fast on the flats or down the mountain. As for the Noah, its heavier than the 595 and Robbie McEwen swapped the str8 forks (same as Damocles) to curved ones (same as Excalibur & Helium)!


----------

